# end of track bumpers?



## Cheapy 38-2 (Jan 9, 2008)

anyone who has made these themselves care to share a picture or 2 for ideas on how to make them myself.

thanks


----------



## cephius (Jan 10, 2008)

Jason,

How about these: 

archive.mylargescale.com/forum/topic.asp

(wierd, the 'link' button strips uri, but it still works)

Dave


----------



## dawgnabbit (Jan 2, 2008)

Well, the old "crossed ties" method is quick and easy.  Just a couple pieces of scrap wood and a brad.  Holds well with or without ballast, easily removed...etc.

Dawg


----------



## Cheapy 38-2 (Jan 9, 2008)

great ideas. dave that one shown in that link is super cool. and that cross tie isnt bad either.gets the job done. 

thanks guys.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Can a mallet remove bumpers clamped to the rail? In an instant!


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

If  there is a chance you might be interested in wheel stops, Tomar makes some in nice cast metal.  I bought several and have been quite happy with them.  They are inexpensive enough that it is not worth my time to make them.
http://www.tomarindustries.com/gs.htm


----------



## Paul Norton (Jan 8, 2008)

“Temporary?” end of track devices in Craig Leigh freight yard.
 








 
If they are still there this year, they should be painted black.
 
Note the notched and bent rail in the center. This is a cheap and easy end of rail device.
 
Aristo-Craft also make a track bumper.
 








 
On the IPP&W the lantern was removed (no track power) and the bumper painted safety yellow.


----------



## ohioriverrailway (Jan 2, 2008)

A pile of ballast works pretty good and doesn't damage the coupler if you have an oops!


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

How about these, from BridgeMasters.


----------



## Cheapy 38-2 (Jan 9, 2008)

these are great ideas. ive seen the ones that are manufactured by various companys but was just interested in making a few myself. what would a bumper of 1980s to today look like? i wouldnt think they would still be mabe of wood ties, but then again those bumpers probably lasted along time. just wanted a modern look to mine. thanks again guys.


----------



## carpenter matt (Jan 3, 2008)

Jason, then I would go with the ones Paul suggested.


----------



## Lawrence Wallace (Jan 2, 2008)

Here is how I make mine. 

http://users.stratuswave.net/~wd8jik/bump/bump.htm 

http://users.stratuswave.net/~wd8jik/bump/b16.JPG


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

I kinda like this bumper - and it's easy to make!


----------



## CCSII (Jan 3, 2008)

Paul Birch- 

When I go to the website for "Tomarin" they only list "o" guage bumpers. Is that what you use? How do you use them?


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

The link is correct. It's their item G-803.  I first got onto them from an ad in Garden Railways. There is a current ad for them in the February issue on page 121.  The ad lists them at $4.00 per pair, but the catalog says $4.20.


----------



## Bruce Chandler (Jan 2, 2008)

I made these from some scraps.   I use a deck screw to hold them in place.

















I put a dark stain over them.   They hold up well outside and are strong enough to act as true bumpers.


----------



## Cheapy 38-2 (Jan 9, 2008)

very cool, nice job


----------



## Bruce Chandler (Jan 2, 2008)

If you're interested, there is more detail here.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By CCSII on 01/17/2008 9:57 AM
Paul Birch- 

When I go to the website for "Tomarin" they only list "o" guage bumpers. Is that what you use? How do you use them?


The item description states that they will fit LGB track. 

Bruce, those are really neat, mind if I steal them?/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/laugh.gif


----------



## Bruce Chandler (Jan 2, 2008)

Vic,
Steal?   No such thing - I put that up to share and inspire!   Let it serve as a basis for something better.       The cool thing is that I can knock one out in just a few minutes.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Bruce Chandler on 01/22/2008 9:28 AM
Vic,
Steal?   No such thing - I put that up to share and inspire!   Let it serve as a basis for something better.       The cool thing is that I can knock one out in just a few minutes.


Bruce, a very famous artist once said "Good Artists borrow ideas... Great Artists _Steal them"
_not that I'm saying I'm a great artist, well maybe only in the confines my own mind/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/laugh.gif


----------

